# straight or v plow



## westernboy16

whats better straight or V plow made by western for a 2500 dodge or the 350ford with diesal


----------



## karl klein

it depends what you need it for the straight blade will clear large open areas with a better scrape. the v blade works will for clean up and carrying snow around cars. the v blade also has more moving parts to wear out so you need to weigh youre circumstances.


----------



## Playboy

karl klein said:


> it depends what you need it for the straight blade will clear large open areas with a better scrape. the v blade works will for clean up and carrying snow around cars. the v blade also has more moving parts to wear out so you need to weigh youre circumstances.


Why would a straight blade give a better scrape? There really isn't many more moving parts on a V then there is on a str8 blade. The V blade lets you move just one side in so if your doing driveways that are narrow you can shorten the length of the blade. A V blade can do everything that a str8 blade can. I see a lot of advantages for going with a V blade. JMO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Playboy said:


> Why would a straight blade give a better scrape? There really isn't many more moving parts on a V then there is on a str8 blade. The V blade lets you move just one side in so if your doing driveways that are narrow you can shorten the length of the blade. A V blade can do everything that a str8 blade can. I see a lot of advantages for going with a V blade. JMO.


Take a look at a V-blade, see that big hinge in the middle? That's the more moving parts that Karl is referring to.

He is also correct on the scraping ability. Because they pivot on the above mentioned hinge, they don't scrape as evenly as a straight blade without that pivot.

Karl has given sound advice and should pretty much answer your question. It is really up to you to decide which is better for your situation.


----------



## ECS

If you are going to be plowing big amounts of snow, or drifts, then the V is the way to go. Opens up drifted in drives like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## EIB

I went from a straight to a V. I would never go back to a straight. It saves a ton of time in clean up. Also has the ablility to move snow from one spot to another with out a bunch of spill off. I cut about a 1/4 off my route when I went to a V. As far as the scrape, you can see a small line were the rubber is in the middle. No big deal. Yes, V's do have more moving parts. Properly maintained and after five years, I have replaced one hose.


----------



## karl klein

thanks, mark
i am not saying a vee is bad but i am saying you need to wiegh the options.


----------



## SnoFarmer

EIB said:


> I went from a straight to a V. I would never go back to a straight. It saves a ton of time in clean up. Also has the ablility to move snow from one spot to another with out a bunch of spill off. I cut about a 1/4 off my route when I went to a V. As far as the scrape, you can see a small line were the rubber is in the middle. No big deal. Yes, V's do have more moving parts. Properly maintained and after five years, I have replaced one hose.


 Same here .. My Rt2 V is 6yrs old a couple of new hoes a new cutting edge every year. Grease the center hinge a couple of times a month and it will give you years of good service.


----------



## westernboy16

*v or straight*

i will be doing mostly residental and some commercial so what are your opinions and i like western blades but if you persway i may consider others


----------



## ratlover

Western and fisher are good V blades IMO. Not as fast as boss and thier controllers suck compared to boss but I think a full trip V blade is a bad idea. Full trip straights are ok but not good on a v IMO.


----------



## ratlover

Dont mean to bash ya but I think your going to be SOL trying to plow at your age. I doubt you will be able to be covered for plowing snow commercialy(for money) if your under 18. And insurance that wil cover plowing is big $$$


----------



## Midwest

I started with a fisher v blade and have never even considered a straigh blade. I have had no problems mechanically or workability. I am more productive than my partners with the straight blades, actually, 1 of them switched over to a v after riding with me on a lot to see how it worked....


----------



## Mowerpan

ratlover said:


> Dont mean to bash ya but I think your going to be SOL trying to plow at your age. I doubt you will be able to be covered for plowing snow commercialy(for money) if your under 18. And insurance that wil cover plowing is big $$$


 Maybe his dad plows or has an exsisting buisness that already has insurance. Never know?


----------



## ratlover

I dont, thats why I asked, I dont want to see him getting into truoble becasue he wasnt awear of something. I'm really not trying to get down on you. Just trying to give you all the info so you can make an informed choice. To be honest if if I were just starting out without any prior biz expereince or someone I was mentoring telling me about it I probably wouldnt think there was anything wrong with doing a few driveways on my regular insurance. As much as we harp on people about proper insurance I can see how someone might get confused and thing to themselves they need extra covereage for plowing walmart ect but just a few drives is ok if they didnt talk to someone that knew. 

Some insurance policies wont allow for somone underage being employed either. Insurance have all kindsa wierd stipulations ect. Its alwasy best to be upfront about things and talk with a) your tax man and b) your insurance adjent anytime you do something new and sometimes a lawyer. There are so many freaking laws and stuff it will drive you


----------



## westernboy16

*straight or v*

i will be plowing with my uncle and his girl friends family


----------



## westernboy16

*straight or v*

i will probbly go with the ford 350 srw with 7.3 but posible the 1996- 2004 dodge 2500 but looking at the ford for more motor


----------



## ratlover

Why do you think the Ford is more motor than the dodge? Heck the motor is the only thing the dodge has going for it *flame suit on*


----------



## westernboy16

*straight or v*

i will acutually go with a dodge cause the fords i like are 2002-2005 so they Are pricy so i will most likely go with the 1995-1996 ram 2500 quad cab


----------



## westernboy16

*straight or v*

hey ratlover did you like the duramax diesal when you had it


----------



## ratlover

Loved it. Great motor and great truck IMO. 01-early 04 LB7 is what I'd look into if you are looking at them. 

Most guys say the 98 dodges are the ones to get I believe. 12 valve still, mechanical and easy to work on yet newer electronic stuff. I know most guys say go for the last year of the 12 valve witch I think was 98. I'd look for a more diesel related forum for questions about that though.


----------

